# A betta that caught my eye



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of bettas, but this beautiful specimen caught my eye. Saw it pop up on a FB post this evening and thought I'd share. 

Listed in the post as a "White Dragon King Crowntail"


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen this photo pop up before, and if I remember right, it was photo shopped, or so people where saying. I could be wrong, so dont quote me on that.


----------



## Phantomic (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks too good to be true!


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Kitsune_Gem said:


> I've seen this photo pop up before, and if I remember right, it was photo shopped, or so people where saying. I could be wrong, so dont quote me on that.





Phantomic said:


> That looks too good to be true!


Coincidence? :hihi:


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

I've seen some that look similar to this guy on aquabid. Usually from sellers in Malaysia and that area. Some of them are pretty fantastic. However, I'll check when I get home to see if this pic was altered. It does seem a bit off.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

so nice, makes me want to get back bettas


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

reminds me Shinigami in death note...


----------



## lullafishi (Dec 13, 2012)

I was curious if it was Photoshop'd, so I did some digging. 

Found the original image and betta for sale here: http://www.bettaclub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5721 (scroll to 7th Black Red Copper KING Ct Male)










Sad to say he's not real. :c Still pretty cool though!


----------



## Drowki (May 8, 2012)

lullafishi said:


> I was curious if it was Photoshop'd, so I did some digging.
> 
> Found the original image and betta for sale here: http://www.bettaclub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5721 (scroll to 7th Black Red Copper KING Ct Male)
> 
> ...


hahahah, that was my fish! 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/p206x206/557192_822145152797_1657429581_n.jpg


You can see him swimming around my 20 gallon.


----------



## lullafishi (Dec 13, 2012)

Drowki said:


> hahahah, that was my fish!
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/p206x206/557192_822145152797_1657429581_n.jpg


No kidding! That's too funny. Your fish is a celebrity now!


----------



## Drowki (May 8, 2012)

Named after a celebrity... hahaha 

Charlie Murphy is the fish's name..


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Drowki said:


> Named after a celebrity... hahaha
> 
> Charlie Murphy is the fish's name..


HAHAH thats awesome. Great looking fish! Funny how things can make it around the web.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

He is beautiful! And what a great community tank. I am really surprised to see how well bettas seem to do with tankmates. I thought they were very much a "one to a tank" sort of fish. Guess all the selective breeding for looks/pets > fighting has tamed some of the aggression.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

There's only a problem with other fish if the 'other fish' is another male betta. Otherwise they do well in a community as long as you don't have any tank mates that like to nip fins.


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

Definitely shopped, good find. Here's what the program says


ASSESSMENT: Class 1 - Image is processed/edited




lullafishi said:


> I was curious if it was Photoshop'd, so I did some digging.
> 
> Found the original image and betta for sale here: http://www.bettaclub.org/forum/showthread.php?t=5721 (scroll to 7th Black Red Copper KING Ct Male)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

It depends on the betta, I've had one that was perfectly fine with anything, shrimp, male endlers, me...anything. I've also had one that tried to kill everything, including plants, the filter, the gravel, snails, and especially his tail


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1371343244

Check out this guy, similar color just a half moon not a crown tail!


----------

